# Licuadora, Batidora, Juguera, Blender, Mixer



## elmohdez

Yo utilizaria la batidora para hacer pure,pues la licuadora lo licuaria,no crees?
Saludos.



> Nota del Moderador:
> Este post y los siguientes 13 han sido trasladados aquí del hilo "puree de mango and set aside";
> en este hilo, *por favor*, solo tratar el tema:
> *Licuadora, Batidora, Juguera, Blender, Mixer ¿cuál es cuál?*


----------



## taxa

ssiii!!! = tienes razon....aqui se usa mas el termino batidora....

graxias!


----------



## Jaén

elmohdez said:


> Yo utilizaria la batidora para hacer pure,pues la licuadora lo licuaria,no crees?
> Saludos.


Ok! Intenta hacer un puré de mango usando sólo la batidora! 

*Aquí* hay un hilo donde dice que 'blender' es licuadora.


----------



## Moritzchen

Y la batidora movería el mango de un lado para el otro*. Blender* es _licuadora_, *batidora* es_ mixer_. Pones el mango en la licuadora sin agua hasta que se deshaga sin licuarse. O de lo contrario niña, haces como con las papas, con un tenedor lo deshaces hasta que se haga puré.


----------



## elmohdez

Diccionario de Wordreference
*blender* ['blendəʳ] _n Culin_ batidora.
Venga ya!! Seamos serios.
Si toda la vida habeis utilizado la batidora.jeje
Saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

This is what we understand as a blender in this country.


----------



## elmohdez

Moritzchen said:


> This is what we understand as a blender in this country.


Pues eso es una batidora.Jeje
Yo tengo licuadora y te aseguro que son un poquito mas complejas que las batidoras.


----------



## Moritzchen

En Sudamérica siempre la he oído nombrar "licuadora", "batidora" sería esto. Cómo llaman a este aparato aquí y allá?


----------



## taxa

ese aparato del link es la batidora...

la licuadora aqui se conoce como juguera tambien...
http://www.radio-mundial.com/images/electromaster/licuadora.jpg   :* licuadora*

http://www.liquidadora-rod-lu.cl/imagenes/lineablanca/juguera.jpg * : juguera*


----------



## taxa

como ven licuadora y juguera aqui se conoce por el mismo nombre...

y la batidora es como la imagen del post de Moritzchen 
 ....ojala les sirva...y salgan de la confusion...  que esten bien! graxias por la ayuda.... by3!!!!


----------



## Moritzchen

elmohdez said:


> ...Yo tengo licuadora y te aseguro que son un poquito mas complejas que las batidoras.


Wow!


----------



## Jaén

Moritzchen said:


> This is what we understand as a blender in this country.


*En México, esto es una licuadora...*


Moritzchen said:


> En Sudamérica siempre la he oído nombrar "licuadora", "batidora" sería esto. Cómo llaman a este aparato aquí y allá?


*y esto, una batidora.*


----------



## Moritzchen

Ya sé Jaén. Le preguntaba a elmo, porque parece que para él la licuadora es  un aparato súmamente sofisticado (parece que él tiene una).


----------



## Jaén

Hola!

Sí, entendí, sólo intentaba dejar claro que, si los nombres son al contrario en la tierra de Elmo, por lo menos en México lo entendíamos tal y como lo dijiste. Por lo visto, para nuestra amiga 'xilena', Taxa, también.

No sé de qué país es Elmo. Al parecer, es lo contrario de la India María, él es 'de aquí y de allá' 

Saludos!


----------



## elmohdez

Todabia seguimos con la misma cancion y con canchodeo ademas,vosotros que sois traductores,posiblemente tengais "parte de culpa" en la confusion que hay al traducir los nombres de estos electrodomesticos erroneamente.

*licuadora**.*
*1. *f. Aparato eléctrico para licuar frutas u otros alimentos.(*no hacer pure*)
*licuar.*
*1. *tr. Hacer líquida una cosa sólida o gaseosa.(*no hacer pure*) 

*batidor**, ra**.*
*4. *m. *batidora* instrumento que bate alimentos.(*batir hasta* *hacer pure*) 

*10. *f. Instrumento que mediante movimiento giratorio bate los ingredientes de alimentos, condimentos o bebidas.


Ahora si todabia la quieres seguir llamando licuadora,llamala como quieras no trato de convencer a nadie pero el sentido comun me dice que algo anda mal porque blender literalmente seria mezcladora(mixer) que la accion se parece mas a la de batir que a la de licuar,no? asi que tu me diras.

En mi pais no ponemos nombres para confundir las acciones y al parecer en Chile tampoco,lo vuestro no me sorprende porque con toda la influencia anglosajona que teneis que mas se puede esperar...que terminen haciendo nefastas traducciones.



> Al parecer, es lo contrario de la India María, él es 'de aquí y de allá'


 
Ves!! dicho por ti ya no significa lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Jaén

Taxa:

Para que no queden dudas (independientemente del nombre que le den en tu país a estos electrodomésticos):

*Mixer*.

*Blender*.

Suerte con tus recetas de cocina!

Saludos.


----------



## taxa

jajaja...k foro tan impresionante...

me encanto contar con su ayuda...

que esten bien!!

y graxias!!!


----------



## mayarine

Y que hacen el *blender* y el *mixer*?

the blender mixes...?

and the mixer beats/whips/whisks...?


----------



## PinkLilies

¿Quisiera saber cual qué palabra es mejor?  ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre esos dos? Estoy tratando de familiarizarme con las palabras de la cocina, pero estoy confundido con unas de las palabras. ¿Es una licuadora sólo para licuar y la batidora un blender regular? Creo que sí, pero quiero estar seguro. Gracias.


----------



## jlmyth

la licadora es para liquar (tiene un jarro encima de las cuchillas) y la batidora = blender


----------



## Filimer

Para mí la licuadora y también _blender_ tienen un jarro encima de las cuchillas.

La batidora y _mixer_ tienen unos ovoides rotatorios.


----------



## brinerustle

I've heard batidora used for three different machines: a blender, because it CAN be used to make batidos (smoothies)  and a mixer (eggbeater) por que se puede batir huevos, and even for the upside down one without the glass jug (hand blender). I believe the correct term for blender is liquadora and batidora for mixer. I've also heard "minipimer" for hand blender, but I'm not sure if that is a brand name.


----------



## Moritzchen

Lookie here.


----------



## PinkLilies

He buscado en Google en español y parece que la batidora es más a lo que considero que es a mixer pero la lucuadora es  más a lo que considero a blender. ¿Pero si los batidos son los batidos, por qué no hecho en una batidora? Estoy confundido.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Pues para sumar confusión aquí va el uso que siempre he conocido:

Esto es una batidora,
Esto una batidora americana,
y esto una licuadora (las licuadoras separan el zumo de la pulpa mientras que las otras dos solo lo convierten en papilla).


_Oh, y luego están esto y esto otro que son batidoras de varillas. Aunque lo que más se ve por estos lares son las batidoras comunes y corrientes (la primera que he señalado, vaya)._


----------



## brinerustle

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licuadora_(trituración)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batidora_(mezcla)
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Licuadora_de_mano
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_de_cocina


----------



## PinkLilies

Tiene sentido que, en España,  una licuadora se le llama una batidora de vaso. Tal vez por eso los  batidos son los batidos, pero hacemos los batidos en una licuadora.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

No sé, Pinklilies. Para mí una licuadora y una batidora de vaso son cosas distintas...


----------



## Mate

PinkLilies said:


> Tiene sentido que, en España,  una licuadora se le llama una batidora de vaso. Tal vez por eso los  batidos son los batidos, pero hacemos los batidos en una licuadora.


¿Qué batidos, PinkLilies? 

¿Tragos batidos?

Nosotros batimos con la batidora (huevos, leche, azúcar, mantequilla, etc.) y licuamos con la licuadora (tragos, licuados de frutas, etc.).

Saludos


----------



## PinkLilies

Mate said:


> ¿Qué batidos, PinkLilies?
> 
> ¿Tragos batidos?
> 
> Nosotros batimos con la batidora (huevos, leche, azúcar, mantequilla, etc.) y licuamos con la licuadora (tragos, licuados de frutas, etc.).
> 
> Saludos



Pues... la batidora= mixer.
La licuadora = Blender. 

¿Es correcto?


----------



## PinkLilies

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> No sé, Pinklilies. Para mí una licuadora y una batidora de vaso son cosas distintas...



¿En España, la licudaora es a liquefier, es correcto? Sin embargo, en America este es el *exprimidor* o *la juguera. *El exprimidor se utiliza con la mano. ¿No? ¿Y máquina automática de exprimir es un exprimidor pero automática?


----------



## Mate

PinkLilies said:


> Pues... la batidora= mixer.
> La licuadora = Blender.
> 
> ¿Es correcto?


Es correcto, al menos por aquí


----------



## Moritzchen

Lo que Rhoda mostró como licuadora en España es lo que llamamos acá un "juicer". En algunas partes se llama "juguera" o "extractor de jugos".


----------



## PinkLilies

Moritzchen said:


> Lo que Rhoda mostró como licuadora en España es lo que llamamos acá un "juicer". En algunas partes se llama "juguera" o "extractor de jugos".



Esto es lo que yo pensaba. Gracias


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Puf, la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de lo que es una _liquefier _y google no es demasiado claro con sus imágenes, aunque supongo que el exprimidor en América es lo mismo que aquí, como tú dices es manual. Pero de ahí a la licuadora... (¿o es lo que llaman juguera?).


----------



## Cyberia

Hum, de acuerdo a mi experiencia -y a los usos industriales en el lugar en donde me crié-, no es lo mismo una batidora, una licuadora, un(a) procesador(a) y una juguera. Licuadora es lo mismo que _blender machine_, mientras que batidora se traduce como _mixer machine_. Por su parte, la procesadora de alimentos es _food processor_. Juguera o exprimidor (si es mecánico y de grandes dimensiones) es _juice machine_, aunque exprimidor también es _squeezer_, si se utiliza frutos pequeños, como limones. Cada uno de estos utensilios/máquinas tiene un uso particular, que sólo un chef podrá explicarles en detalle .


----------



## Moritzchen

Sí, el exprimidor sigue siendo exprimidor_, squeezer_. El manual del que hay en casa dice "citrus juicer".


----------



## Cyberia

Sí, el _squeezer_ sigue siendo _exprimidor_, pero a lo que refería es que existe cierto tipo de juice machine mecánicos, especialmente para sacar jugo de las naranjas que también se conocen como exprimidores (manuales). Observa el último de esta serie: http://www.servinox.com.mx/catalogo...g=22&nom_categoria=EQUIPOS PARA COMIDA RAPIDA  De acuerdo a otro catálogo, en inglés se le conoce como _domestic juice machine_.


----------



## Ana Guzman

Para mi la diferencia está muy clara:

Una licuadora es esto (Blender) (las hay de varios tipos, como licuadoras de prensado en frío o centrifugado

Una batidora de vaso es esto (Mixer)

Y una batidora (a secas) sería esto


----------

